# Christmas



## Tabitha (Oct 28, 2007)

Who is ready for it? Do you have your scents in stock, or better even yet, do you have your Christmas products & gift sets ready to go

I have my scents in, but have not yet made the goods... I feel behind...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 28, 2007)

I have my scents but I need to make some cash so I can buy more shea butter to make up my baskets!


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 29, 2007)

Im almost ready I have a few more ingredients coming in. I should be ready in a week! I still have to take pictures and make a small brochure for my friends without computer or credit card.  I'm not too confident on selling all of them but I'm making five totes each scent(only six kinds) and five totes in four scents for the mens. Im also thinking of smaller items for those who don't want to spend 20/30 dollars?? Anyone else doing that? I'm kinda excited though to sell some at least!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm ready.  

Irena


----------



## dpowell (Nov 4, 2007)

All set here.   Got our scents in early last month.


----------



## jillian (Nov 6, 2007)

Getting there


----------

